# Lluesty Hospital, Holywell May 2017



## mookster (May 30, 2017)

Myself and Landie Man had been on and off planning a Wales excursion for the last few months and finally put the plan into action over the long weekend. We saw a few great places and one truly awful place (more on that later!) and kicked off our trip with Lluesty Hospital in north Wales.

Lluesty Hospital was a former Victorian workhouse turned hospital which closed in 2008 after the opening of Holywell Community Hospital nearby. The buildings have decayed quite badly over the years and it looks as if we turned up just in time, as there is now asbestos removal going on in the old boiler house with the doorways sealed by the blue sheets and decontamination showers outside, the roof tiles are stripped off about a quarter of the old workhouse buildings and the insides are being gutted as well.

We had a relaxed wander round for my milestone 500th photographed explore, but I only managed two external shots before the battery in my camera died and with the rain coming down I didn't fancy changing it.


















































































Thanks for looking, more here  https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157684366532846​


----------



## Priority 7 (May 30, 2017)

Nice set Mookster looks like a nice wander too..


----------



## Brewtal (May 30, 2017)

Really nice take on this place, great pics mate. You could've gotten away with just the one external with the first pic in my opinion, really good shot that one. Enjoyed that, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 30, 2017)

This place don't look to bad to be honest


----------



## HughieD (May 31, 2017)

Great way to bring the 500 up. Respect.


----------



## night crawler (May 31, 2017)

Looks a nice old building wonder if they will restore it


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 31, 2017)

This looks like an update, and I expected some serious dereliction but its not too bad. It could be saved. The banister is in good condition and still a carpet on it.


----------



## mookster (May 31, 2017)

Cheers guys, it was better than I thought it'd be - especially as it looks a lot tidier in there where the contractors have cleared things up!



night crawler said:


> Looks a nice old building wonder if they will restore it



As far as I'm aware the main buildings are all listed so it's likely they will be stripping them back to bare bricks to convert. The later rubbish additions which we didn't even bother with will all be demolished.


----------

